# school



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

School starts in less than 2 hours and I am freaking out!! I wasn't planning on freaking out but now I feel so weird. My head feels like it weights 200 lbs and my body weighs nothing and everything is spinning and school seems so surreal. I know summer happened but it might as wellnot have even happened because I can't even remember what I did. And now I have to go sit in a classroom for 8 hours a day for the next nine months!! I know some people here have to go to work for longer than that and deal with a family and other things and my heart goes out to you because right now doing anything seems impossible. 
Well I better go get ready sorry this was pointless I just had to tell someone but thanks for listening :?


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Lauren said:


> School starts in less than 2 hours and I am freaking out!! I wasn't planning on freaking out but now I feel so weird. My head feels like it weights 200 lbs and my body weighs nothing and everything is spinning and school seems so surreal. I know summer happened but it might as wellnot have even happened because I can't even remember what I did. And now I have to go sit in a classroom for 8 hours a day for the next nine months!! I know some people here have to go to work for longer than that and deal with a family and other things and my heart goes out to you because right now doing anything seems impossible.
> Well I better go get ready sorry this was pointless I just had to tell someone but thanks for listening :?


Not pointless at all, Lauren. If you get this before you leave for school, I want to wish you good luck for the first day. Everything will be okay. Remember that how and what you're feeling is not harmful to you. The way you feel right now might be strange, but how you're feeling is in no way dangerous.

Let us know how your first day went, later tonight, if you feel like checking in later.

Jeff


----------



## Biggie (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Lauren i completely understand, but look at it like this, going to school and having a routine might actually help you, it also may serve as somewhat of a distraction. Like i told you the other day, i am kinda surprised at how early you guys start.

I really really really wish that i could have done my senior year over again, it wasn't a good year at all. There would have been alot of things that i would have done different. I start college in September & i have no idea how im going to adjust to that, so im kinda in the same boat come fall.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! school is great actually besides all the work they already assigned but cant complain about that. i havent even been thinking about dp. i have...but not very much. and i have very little anxiety which is great. i hope everyones else is doin good. thanks again

lauren


----------

